

First year of startup: radical experiment with micropayments in journalism - alexandernl
https://medium.com/on-blendle/blendle-a-radical-experiment-with-micropayments-in-journalism-365-days-later-f3b799022edc?recommendNoteId=158e032871da&source=top-stories

======
derkmarseille
Great stuff at Blendle.

